# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Planted 10g



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my 2 month old 10 gallon tank. If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will include some shots of my 90 as well. All of these pictures are on my web page as well, but these are much more convenient for you. Save a click and lookie here.

Details: 
These are my first pictures of the 10 gallon slate back tank. The tank was set up in the beginning of August, 2003. It contains 2 killifish (male & female), 3 black mollys (1 male, 2 female) 6 Badis badis burmanicus "scarlet" 'scarlet' (3 male & 3 female), 1 otto, 2 amano shrimp (1 male, 1 female) and one Parotocinclus jumbo pleco lda 25 'pit bull.'

26 watt pc from AH supply. No CO2.










-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my 2 month old 10 gallon tank. If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will include some shots of my 90 as well. All of these pictures are on my web page as well, but these are much more convenient for you. Save a click and lookie here.

Details: 
These are my first pictures of the 10 gallon slate back tank. The tank was set up in the beginning of August, 2003. It contains 2 killifish (male & female), 3 black mollys (1 male, 2 female) 6 Badis badis burmanicus "scarlet" 'scarlet' (3 male & 3 female), 1 otto, 2 amano shrimp (1 male, 1 female) and one Parotocinclus jumbo pleco lda 25 'pit bull.'

26 watt pc from AH supply. No CO2.










-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, I think I got this figured out. I am hoping a friend with a better digital camera will let me borrow it for better long shots. The tank is fairly new and the Micranthemum is starting to fill in. I just upped the lighting from 10w to 26, so the growth habits might change. The Christmas moss is starting to attach nicely to the slate, and the various Crypts are growing in beautifully. I hope none of them get too big and that the tank keeps its open form.

Ok, enough talk. Here are the pictures.

The female australe killi and a Badis badis 'scarlet'









The male killi:









Ok, that's it for now. If you want more and ask nicely I will see if I can take some better pics.

As always, advice and comments are always appreciated.

The only change that I am planning is to float some riccia to work as a breeding mop for the killis. Since the eggs don't require dry peat incubataion, I am hoping that they will spawn in the tank, along with the mollies. Who knows, maybe I'll get some Badis badis babies babies too. That would be excellent.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures

[This message was edited by molahs4 on Mon December 01 2003 at 11:06 AM.]


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, you talked me into it. Here are a couple bonus pictures of the Badis. These guys are so tiny that they are tough to get a good picture of. Hopefully they will grow up to be big and strong- maybe 1.5 inches.

2 male Badis









-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures

[This message was edited by molahs4 on Mon December 01 2003 at 11:07 AM.]


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't be too shy to comment. I can take it, the good and bad. Really.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Looks nice, do you dose any fertalizers? What is the substrate? Also the slate background looks awesome very unique and original idea.

Also what plants are in there? Good job, it looks nice

- depthC


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am still trying to get the dosing routine down on this tank, but with the plants I have in there, I don't think it will be all that crucial. There aren't any demanding stem plants, although I will probably add some Didiplis diandra once I get the ferts down. I have some cladophara, so I need to figure it out soon.

The substrate is mostly Profile with some gravel mixed in.

The plants:
Anubias barteri v. nana 'Petite'
Christmas moss
Cryptocoryne cordata
C. parva
C. tolkeinensis
C. willisii
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (pennywort)
Micranthemum micranthemoides (baby tears)
Microsorum pteropus (Java fern)
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' 
Nomaphala corymbosa v. compacta
Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)

Thanks for the compliment. The slate was my wife's suggestion, and it was surprisingly easy. I can't wait for the christmas moss and Anubias nana "petite" to really fill in the cracks between slate.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Very interesting project Scott.

Using slate and planting "low-maint/darker" plants gave this tank unique look. I would like to see updates and maybe a bit better quality pictures if you can.

Good job.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got a new camera and took a good picture. Let me know what you think. Thanks.










-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------

